# Night and caps



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Today ends the training at night, after long distances, small caps were the prey.

Dedicated to two Master P & F (Volp and Frailuco).

I have poison :king:






Gracias por su mirada :wave:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Grande noche my friend!
Very nice shooting


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Looks like fun


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Castaño....roble y un poco de sandalo para darle un buen perfume!! hahaha

propio una maquina! le tiraste a uno y se murieron 2! :rofl:

Sos tremendousssss!!! hahaha

Cuidate amigo!!!

Volp


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Stakes get higher :violin:

Comes to mind one sentence: When nothing is enough :bowdown:


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Grande noche my friend!
> Very nice shooting


The plugs were luminous, Hahaha.

Thanks mi friend



Can-Opener said:


> Looks like fun


Sometimes you can not stop !!! 

Thank you



Volp said:


> Castaño....roble y un poco de sandalo para darle un buen perfume!! hahaha
> 
> propio una maquina! le tiraste a uno y se murieron 2! :rofl:
> 
> ...


Después de una buena faena , había que terminar con una buena estocada !!! 

Gracias Master



Kalevala said:


> Stakes get higher :violin:
> 
> Comes to mind one sentence: When nothing is enough :bowdown:


I loved the phrase !!! , Thank you very much for your compliment

----------------------------------------------

Agradezco su mirada !!!


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice training session!!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

grappo73 said:


> Nice training session!!!


  Thank you very much friend !!!


----------

